# Placing of posts



## luvs (Jan 4, 2006)

i've seen them put in new forums from where they were posted- mine included. any advice?? (on forums, what to post in them?)


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 6, 2006)

Posts and Threads get moved at times to a "more appropriate" place so that they are visible to more people interested/knowledgeable in that particular topic. For example - if you posted a request for an "authentic English pub fish and chips" recipe in the General Cooking Forum - it would probably be moved to an area that is intended for fish recipes .... under the category of "Specific Chat and Recipes" - "Fish and Seafood" forum - or maybe even the "Ethnic Foods" forum.

Give me a clue as to where and what you posted, and where it got moved, and I can give you a better answer.


----------

